# ich habe eine Frage



## robin_hutt (23. Mai 2014)

Ich wollte mir ein teueres Mikrophon kaufen (50 Euro) aber mir wurde gesagt das ich noch zu unwissend waere um so was teures zu kaufen und das ich was passendes zum thema mikrophon , audio und aenliches lesen sollte .Koennt ihr mir vielleicht was vorschlagen?


----------



## SpiceLab (23. Mai 2014)

Mit den genannten Themen als Suchbegriff bestückt ist google eine feine Anlaufstelle, um nach Fachlektüre, Artikel u.ä. zu recherchieren


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Mai 2014)

Ohne spicelab im Grundsatz widersprechen zu wollen ... hier ist auch eine gute Anlaufstelle zu fragen. Allerdings brauchen wir ein wenig mehr Input, was genau du mit dem Mikrofon anstellen möchtest. Sprache? Musik? Welches Instrument? Welche Musik?
Wenn du das genauer spezifizieren kannst, dann können wir dich auch gut beraten. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Zvoni (26. Mai 2014)

Stimme Martin zu.
Habe einmal aus Versehen für eine Studioaufnahme ein Breitband-Raum-Mikro genommen, um nen Gitarren-Amp abzunehmen.....
Passiert mir auch nie wieder....


----------

